# Tamiami trail



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Who passed Cobra and I today going westbound on the trail? White gheenoe. looked like the new classic to me, but it was hard to see going 70 mph in the opposite direction!!

ZW


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm guessing "Weedy"?. Isn't his boat white?


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup, white boat and silver pick-up. Didn't git a real good look though.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Man what size motor can get your gheenoe goin 75 MPH?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

I wish!!  I'm on call through the first of the year! The boat isn't moving right now. TIme to go finsh wrapping presents .
Walt


----------

